# Lisfranc Injuries and Mt. Biking



## Barkdog (Aug 29, 2004)

A post of mine in the passion forum started a conversation about my lisfranc ligament tear. Any other mt. bikers out there with similar advice / experiences to share in dealing with this nasty foot injury?

Here are the related excerpts from the original posts, and a new answer at the bottom:

_Originally Posted by shapirob
Barkdog... a fellow lisfranc'er. I though I would hijack the thread a little, as I have a simlar history of a bad lisfranc fracture/dislocation from a loooong fall while bouldering about 5 years ago. I've been pounding away through pain and discomfort and recently returned to mountain biking - treated myself to a nice bike too! I wish life was easier ... i'm still having lots of pain and it seems more limiting. I worry a fusion is in my future, alhtough I am currently trying to work out orthotic-shoe combos as theoretically this should be a great sport for me....other than messing with my neck problems. What's been the most helpful for you to quiet the foot demon?

1) Custom carbon ortho. shoe insert, with higher arch support on the injured foot (I went back to the doc and complained it wasn't high enough, they modified and it's much better). I also spend all my non-work time in some very stiff Merrell hiking shoes (hardly any flex!).

2) Toe/foot excercises! I hit a real turning point about a year after my injury, when the doc recommended curling a towel with my toes/ picking things up with my toes, to strengthen. Helped a ton! I don't do them as much now, because I don't seem to need to.

3) No running (duh). Just biking, in extremely stiff shoes (my Specialized shoes seem more stiff than my Sidis -- go with the stiffest you can find).

Any suggestions from your end? Sounds like you're worse off than me, that's rough. Good luck, I hope you can improve!​
Interesting about the specialized shoes - which ones work for you? I bought some BG comp's but orthotics done seem to fit in those, since it has a bit of arch already. Furthermore, they don't seem flat enough - more like a high heal.

Also - how do you get shock absorption from stiff shoes. I have mosty been going for more absorption rather than stiffness?_​
To answer your questions in that last post: I think I've got the '05 BG Comp shoes -- very stiff. FYI sometimes I have to buy about a half-size larger shoe to accommodate my orthodics. Not so with the Specialized shoes, though (I just take the insoles out).

I don't think that mt. bike shoes are meant to absorb shock! I'd speak to your doc. about this, but I value shoe stiffness the most -- it immobilizes by weakened foot arch, and helps me the most. If impact from trail riding is taking a toll, you might consider investing in a dual suspension bike if you can (it's a good excuse).


----------



## shapirob (Nov 13, 2005)

Barkdog -

Thanks for your reposting of my question a while back - I just came across this. I did get some very good orthodics from an excellent podiatrist, although he been reluctant to raise the arch of my orthodic, saying it has more to do with controlling the heel. That foot is definitely a bit flatter. He is hoping the joint will just auto-fuse, which may in the long run be better. If I do yoga freq. and just put my foot under hot water when showering for a few minutes, it trends towards better nad the joint calms down. 

However, I have a few other complications - just curious if you deal with this at all. I was really getting into yoga, and had been back to climbing for several years, but seemed to progress in the opposite direction for the last few months as I have plantar fasciitis that keeps falming up - mild, but keeps me from climbing. I think its due to my foot being flatter. I was thinking about prolotherapy (they infect a benign solution that strengthens ligaments), although my podiatrist is not so crazy about it. It seems like it would respond to strengthening/excercise as well, just havent started the routine. 

The other, more significant issue is that I get some metatarsal pain, soreness really, that remains mild but aggravates with walking. I dont think its a neuroma - perhaps some kind of bruise? I do think that the fat pad under my L foot atrophied after my huge fall and offers less cushioning. And/or its due to the foot being flatter and a different part of my metatarsal hitting the ground with each step. 

Just curious if you dealt with either of these problems - if nada that's fine, I know I've rambled on a bit. Just trying to get back to my activities. (the biking part is now frustrating due to some neck pain/stiff issues from another accident)

Also - do you do downhill skiing? I was thinking of returning to that with a custom-fitted boot.

Ben


----------



## Barkdog (Aug 29, 2004)

Sorry for the delayed response Ben. And no, I haven't really dealt with any of that. I've returned to "light" snowboarding (no jumping! hard to restrain myself, but I have to) maybe once or twice a year, using my orthodic in a standard snowboard boot. No real problems with that.


----------

